

Did the universe have a beginning? - esalazar
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1204.4658v1.pdf

======
Randgalt
More lunacy. What possible sense can anyone make trying to determine anything
"before" the universe? What is the page before the first page of book? Where
was I before I existed? This is all nonsense. The universe has existed
"forever" because time has no meaning without a universe.

